# Lost another fish to prolapse



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

well she managed to have her fry while i was gone for easter weekend , she started right when i was leaving. came home to find one fry still alive, un eaten and darting fast and furiously away from the bigger fish, the mom was just like the other one i put down only she couldnt swim anymore. she was a young mom probably her first litter and being that she could no longer swim i also put her down, again with the clove oil to put her to sleep and the vodka to kill her, but at least i have on fry from her still alive and thriving....


----------

